# Viewing ASP pages locally



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Hi, my tutor provided me with a CD of the module website, problem is, teh website is all done in ASP and therefore all the files on the CD are too.

How do I view ASP pages locally (e.g. on my hard disk) - can i download a component to let me do this?


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

Viper,
If you're running windows, you should be able to view ASP's with "Microsoft's Front Page". Open FP then...you can open the page from File, Open, location or URL and view it in Normal View for editing.

I know this can be done with "Front Page 2002", not sure with the older versions. I have an older version on the puter I'm on right now, but don't have access to an ASP to try.

Let us know if this works.
Someone else may come up with another solution.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Either that or you can install PWS(Personal Web Server) and view them locally as a complete application and test against different browsers if you like.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Erm, ok....

I am running windows ME.

Where do I get the PWS from?

PS I have Frontpage 2000, I loaded the main asp page in it but its not the same as the actual page shoudl look like


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

> PS I have Frontpage 2000, I loaded the main asp page in it but its not the same as the actual page shoudl look like


Can't give you an answer why it won't work, does for me.
Anyway you can get a download of PWS 4.0 (again digging this link out of mothballs) by using the link...

http://www.microsoft.com/msdownload/ntoptionpack/askwiz.asp

If that doesn't work, or if it does, let us know.

Have a great day!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs and the Windows Setup tab. Scroll down to Internet Tools and double click it. There should eb a listing for Personal Web Server.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Isn't taht for use on NT ??????

I am using (on my machine!) Windows ME

The add/remove option doesn't work either, primarily 'cause "Internet Tools " is not in the Windows Setup list on ME


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Viper _
> *Isn't taht for use on NT ??????
> 
> I am using (on my machine!) Windows ME
> ...


Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me) does not include or support any versions (1.0, 2.0, 4.0) of Microsoft Personal Web Server (PWS).

Sorry about the dud link above. I mentioned I dug it out of mothballs and had not looked at it closely. With reference to the statement above "microsoft windows Mill etc you can read all about it and if and how you can access one from the link provided below.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q266456

Have a great evening!

Keep us posted.


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

and I think it will considering Microsoft claims it doesn't support it, then we have to go back to Front Page and see why you are having a problem with it. Referring to your post above about not getting it to work.

Have a great evening!


----------



## SylvanArrow (Apr 4, 2002)

Hmm, had a class last year where we installed PWS on our computers at home and a lot of people were running 98 or ME. The instructor had them download the NT 4.0 Service Pack (can't remember which one has PWS... 2 maybe?) and it did run fine for everyone regardless of it being for nt.

Then (IIRC - I just ftp my pages up to my site to look at them, heh) you can install PWS and copy your files into wwwroot of the inetpub directory and then go to http://localhost/nameofpage.asp to view it locally.

Hope that helps somewhat or gives you an idea at least.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What a gyp!! No PWS on ME.....just another reason not to ever install it on my PC. I guess XP Home edition doesn't support it either. Don't know if anything like Apache will run ASP pages or not. I use an NT server at home with IIS for page development and as a web server.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

im pretty sure Apache would support it but try looking for a download for IIs, not sure if it will work with WinMe but its work fine for ASp pages on my WinXP Pro machine

hope this helps


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Hjmm I have Apache installed on my computer (never used it though).

The asp files are placed in a folder C:\uni\awsd and Apache is installed in Program Files..


so, using that, how would i attempt to veiw these pages?


----------

